# I found my personal miracle in a tube: Retin-A!!!



## Andi (Apr 27, 2009)

After trying several different approaches to improve the post-acne hyperpigmentation (very stubborn red marks left after cystic pimples that wouldnÂ´t fade on their own, not even after months) I have finally found my HG product. Carolyn (aka Dragonfly) who has been using Retin-A for 20 years has given me some helpful tips on this cream, so thank you again Carolyn! We have to spread the word about this wonderfull stuff here on MuT






I understand that most people get the redness and flaking initially, a few people get initial purging (worsening of their acne) and some people are so frustrated that their skin gets worse at first that they stop using the Retin-A and think it just doesnÂ´t work for them. This is normal though, and you should keep on using it, the side effects will stop and your skin will get used to it (unless itÂ´s really super sensitive or something).

And, for those of you that donÂ´t know: Sunscreen is a must when using Retin-A!!!!!

I copied and pasted the review I wrote on it at makeupalley.com. Here you go:

I got this for the unbelievable price of $4. I live in Europe and my dad is a veterinarian, so I had him order a tube of Retin-A for me through the pharmaceutical company. They donÂ´t ask for prescriptions and we get a very nice discount.

I had ordered the 0.025% strength, but they sent ut 0.05% instead. After my previous use of at-home chemical peels (TCA 12.5%, Glycolic 40%, Lactic 60%) I was still nervous about my skin getting red, dry or flaky. I started off with a sample of green cream level 9 which I experienced no irritatation with. Then I started using the Retin-A, at first every 2-3 days, and after only 10 days IÂ´m at daily application.

I only had some minor flaking on my chin (seriously, I got the same flaking from my low % glycolic acid serum!) and my skin feels more sensitive....like when I use a powder brush thatÂ´s a bit scruffy. So I`m just a little more careful with my brushes.

After only 2 weeks the hyperpigmentation on my face (from past mild acne) is fading with almost every application! My skin is so smooth and soft, not a hint of dryness. My skintone seems more even, and has a glow to it that I have never seen before. I plan to keep on using this (less frequently then) after I have achieved my desired results. I`m 24 so I also want to use this as an anti-ageing treatment that actually works!

I understand that my results considering the lack of side effects I experienced are NOT typical. I am beyond surprised about this myself. I hear that the side effects donÂ´t appear right away, but after two weeks and the recent daily application the side effects should have been here already...but theyÂ´re not.

This is the very best $4 I have ever spent! lol


----------



## candygalore (Apr 27, 2009)

wow, thank you for this post i have to try this.


----------



## Andi (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, thank you for this post i have to try this. donÂ´t forget: itÂ´s prescreption only and I hear it can get very expensive if your insurance plan doesnÂ´t cover it. Some people order is from medsmex.com or something...from Mexico anyway. Or Canada.


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Andi!! I have an appointment with my dermatologist tommorow to remove a couple blemishs and I'm asking her to give me a perscription for Retin-A!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 27, 2009)

any idea what the difference between retin-A and Stieva-A is?

I was prescribed Stieva, and I was disappointed, nothing really happened, and I used it consistently for months.

I'm glad it worked for you though, honestly, clear skin is simply not to be taken for granted (for me anyway! it's so hard to get!)


----------



## Andi (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any idea what the difference between retin-A and Stieva-A is?
I was prescribed Stieva, and I was disappointed, nothing really happened, and I used it consistently for months.

I'm glad it worked for you though, honestly, clear skin is simply not to be taken for granted (for me anyway! it's so hard to get!)





I looked it up and it seems to be the same product...the ingredient is Tretinoin, just as in Retin-A. Hm to bad it didnÂ´t work for you! Do you remember what % you got? Did you get any flaking or redness?
I know what you mean about clear skin. I had mild but persistent acne from age 14 on, and when I went on my super birth control (Diane mite, clears up everyhting) I was left with those stupid red marks. So I had clear skin, but still wasnÂ´t comfortable with no makeup or sheer coverage makeup. I still felt the need to cover that stuff up


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 27, 2009)

I had 2 different percentages, one was 0.05%, and I don't remember the other...

how funny, I was on diane as well! diane worked but I got fat on it





I'm on JAZ now which is supposed to be awesome for skin and unlike the nuvaring doesn't have to be refridgerated, but I'm also on minomycin, which is a twice daily tablet, and a cream - duac.

So after all of those, I'm not sure which will actually be responsible for cleaning my skin up haha! but after 1 week only, the difference is noticeable





and yes, I did get some peeling/flaking on the stieva


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 27, 2009)

Andi: I'm very glad you found something that works for you. My SO was talking about how great Retin A worked for him as a teen and suggested I try it out. I am bummed I can't though because I breast feed....so I'm def going to try it when I'm done



Thanks for the post!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard of this and that it works wonders but does it do anything for blemishes that are brown? I don't have anything red. Right now I'm using some lightening cream and it's working okay but not anything significant. It's only been ab a month so I'm not completely sold but its not bad. I have heard that it can take up to three months for it to be very noticeable but just in case.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm glad it's working for you ! One more thing to ask when i'll visit a derm !


----------



## Andi (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard of this and that it works wonders but does it do anything for blemishes that are brown? I don't have anything red. Right now I'm using some lightening cream and it's working okay but not anything significant. It's only been ab a month so I'm not completely sold but its not bad. I have heard that it can take up to three months for it to be very noticeable but just in case. you mean active blemishes? Yes, it is actually mainly prescribed for acne. If you mean brown spots left after pimples...it should work for that as well. The marks are usually red at first and can then turn a little brown, especially if youÂ´re exposed to the sun a lot.
Now, the medical indications for Retin-A are: acne and photodamage. The red/brown marks that are left after acne fall into neither category, but Retin-A speeds up cell turnover and increases collagen, so itÂ´s like the skin is "healing" faster which lightens the spots.

Yeah I think youÂ´re right that it can take longer to see results. Maybe itÂ´s cause you have to space out the applications at first, only applying it every 3 days or so till you skin can handle daily application? I hear for some people that can take a few weeks or even months.

I moved up to daily application after only 1 1/2 weeks of using Retin-A....and the results are just now starting to really show now that IÂ´m applying it daily

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad it's working for you ! One more thing to ask when i'll visit a derm ! you know I was wondering if any derm would have even given me a prescription for Retin-A. It seems like all the dermatologists I have been to (3) didnÂ´t really see "aesthetic skin issues" as very important. Meaning, if you donÂ´t have horrible acne or other "real" skin diseases they donÂ´t take you seriously. When I had cystic pimples and asked my ex-dermatologist for an oral antibiotic he was like "at your age you only need a basic cream, you have a few pimples but itÂ´s not real acne". I was so mad and told him all my cystic pimples leave marks that donÂ´t fade anymore, then he finally prescribed me some useless topical antibiotic cream.Grrr


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 27, 2009)

> any idea what the difference between retin-A and Stieva-A is? /QUOTE]
> Hey Andi - thanks for the kind words
> 
> I have been using Retin A - or rather Stieva-A Tretinoin Cream. I pay $17 a tube without insurance assistance. The active ingredient is Tretinoin and I use 0.1%.
> ...


----------



## esha (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Andi, I'm going to ask my doctor about this. I always get scars whenever I get a pimple, especially lately which is really annoying.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know I was wondering if any derm would have even given me a prescription for Retin-A. It seems like all the dermatologists I have been to (3) didnÂ´t really see "aesthetic skin issues" as very important. Meaning, if you donÂ´t have horrible acne or other "real" skin diseases they donÂ´t take you seriously. When I had cystic pimples and asked my ex-dermatologist for an oral antibiotic he was like "at your age you only need a basic cream, you have a few pimples but itÂ´s not real acne". I was so mad and told him all my cystic pimples leave marks that donÂ´t fade anymore, then he finally prescribed me some useless topical antibiotic cream.Grrr

I don't know if the derm would, i just thought i'd ask, i might as well make my money worth of something, it's okay if i don't get any prescribed though, my first worry right now is know what triggers my red cheeks and if there is a product i haven't tried yet for my eczema.


----------



## johnnylove57 (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Andi, I'm going to ask my doctor about this. I always get scars whenever I get a pimple, especially lately which is really annoying. Did you squeeze your pimple? I don't think you will have much scar if you have left it alone


----------



## Andi (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *johnnylove57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you squeeze your pimple? I don't think you will have much scar if you have left it alone



I didnÂ´t squeeze mine (a cystic pimple canÂ´t be squeezed anyway. Well, you could of course, but nothing comes out) and I was still left with a dark mark. Not a true scar, but a darker mark.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm really glad you love retin-A! They're still learning quite a bit about the treatment and recent findings imply that retin A may even offer some sun protection, help prevent skin cancer, and stimulate hair growth. I'll have to find the links on that, but it's interesting!

I've been using some form of retin A since I was 16- half of my lifetime- and I'm sure it's at least partly to thank for for avoiding major lines and wrinkles. I switched to retin A micro, though. Far less irritating for my skin.

From my experience, it really is the best anti-aging topical in a tube. Nothing I've found in a department store cream or peel works as well as extended use of retin A. It even gets rid of freckles!


----------



## Andi (Apr 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm really glad you love retin-A! They're still learning quite a bit about the treatment and recent findings imply that retin A may even offer some sun protection, help prevent skin cancer, and stimulate hair growth. I'll have to find the links on that, but it's interesting!
I've been using some form of retin A since I was 16- half of my lifetime- and I'm sure it's at least partly to thank for for avoiding major lines and wrinkles. I switched to retin A micro, though. Far less irritating for my skin.

From my experience, it really is the best anti-aging topical in a tube. Nothing I've found in a department store cream or peel works as well as extended use of retin A. It even gets rid of freckles!

Yeah, I read about things in some studies on pubmed.comHow long did it take for you to get rid of freckles etc?


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 28, 2009)

Uhm, I only had a few freckles on my nose, so it was pretty fast. A few months to completely even out my skin.


----------



## mebs786 (Apr 29, 2009)

This sounds like what I need to reduce the darkening around my chin area due to acne scars and pimples. I might mention this to my doctor and ask if he can prescribe it.


----------

